# being indian is better than being easturn european



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

india have accepted their inferiority and created a niche bollywood knock off, where indians can become legit icons and celebs in their pheno

easturn euros have the worst perception all around europe, they are considered rats, parasites and leeches. they literally casued brexit becasue hordes of them were coming here and crying for accomedation

there are no easturn europeons in hollywood (even though north atlantid pheno is thriving in the balkans due to genetic recoms )

i think indians have a better reputation, i would assume an indian would talk down to a romanian although personally they both can be thrown in the mincer


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

you are from eastern europe sir


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> an indian would talk down to a romanian


----------



## Peachy (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> there are no easturn europeons in hollywood


nigga hollywood is full of ashkenazi jews


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

most people dont know how eastern europeans look like in america. youre either white or youre not.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

this is the very best EE has produced and he is mocked globally for being the plainest model


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 15, 2019)

Shut the fuck up, whole europe is miring eastern europe. Slovakia > netherlands


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> most people dont know how eastern europeans look like in america. youre either white or youre not.



i can spot them easier than say arab or pakistani

they have that really low class look about them and all of them buy their clothes from sports direct


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> this is the very best EE has produced and he is mocked globally for being the plainest model
> View attachment 113101


he is not top model tier sir


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> he is not top model tier sir



he is one of the highest paid models iirc


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dude, Eastern Europeans have some of the most masculine, high t faces I’ve ever seen


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> he is one of the highest paid models iirc


even this average balkan guy is better looking than him imo :



TubOfLard said:


> Dude, Eastern Europeans have some of the most masculine, high t faces I’ve ever seen


yeah but lacks harmony, big bones,big zygos but lacks harmony
here your top model i'm not even sure that he'll be rated as a 6 PSL tbh


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Dude, Eastern Europeans have some of the most masculine, high t faces I’ve ever seen


exactly, lego block heads evolved from years of kncking their heads on the farm barn doors


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> even this average balkan guy is better looking than him imo :
> 
> 
> yeah but lacks harmony, big bones,big zygos but lacks harmony




I am eastern europe and I have both. Maybe I lack harmony, not sure though


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> I am eastern europe and I have both. Maybe I lack harmony, not sure though
> View attachment 113111


you are sub 3/10 mate, and im being deadly srs

really offputting face


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> india have accepted their inferiority and created a niche bollywood knock off, where indians can become legit icons and celebs in their pheno
> 
> easturn euros have the worst perception all around europe, they are considered rats, parasites and leeches. they literally casued brexit becasue hordes of them were coming here and crying for accomedation
> 
> ...


*being a rat > being a shitskin hindu
keep coping*


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Dude, Eastern Europeans have some of the most masculine, high t faces I’ve ever seen


Harmony is everything. Having a high t face means shit if your harmony isn't good


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> you are sub 3/10 mate, and im being deadly srs
> 
> really offputting face


LOL 3/10, I fuck with gl girls and in club girls want to jump on my shoulder to take a pic with me, u mirin? I mog almost everyone in eastern europe with my height


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> LOL 3/10, I fuck with gl girls and in club girls want to jump on my shoulder to take a pic with me, u mirin? I mog almost everyone in eastern europe with my height and face


@oldcell have a laugh on me mate


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> I am eastern europe and I have both. Maybe I lack harmony, not sure though
> View attachment 113111


lose bf and you'll see, you seem bloated here.


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> lose bf and you'll see, you seem bloated here.



I am on a bulk rn, so that could be a reason. Eating lots of carbohydrates on a daily basis rn


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 15, 2019)

look at this currycel cope in this thread jfl

most guys I know mog 95% of curries to death lol


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 15, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Harmony is everything. Having a high t face means shit if your harmony isn't good


True, but I see a lot of masc mogging machines here in Bulgaria who have harmonic faces and 22+inch bideltoids
Plus I’d rather have a masc ugly face like fucking khabib, than just an ugly boneless face


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> True, but I see a lot of masc mogging machines here in Bulgaria who have harmonic faces and 22+inch bideltoids
> Plus I’d rather have a masc ugly face like fucking khabib, than just an ugly boneless face


tbh he is not ugly, buld no hair, eaten ear, tigre look killed his possible beauty.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 15, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *being a rat > being a shitskin hindu
> keep coping*



Caged


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> True, but I see a lot of masc mogging machines here in Bulgaria who have harmonic faces and 22+inch bideltoids
> Plus I’d rather have a masc ugly face like fucking khabib, than just an ugly boneless face



your self hatred never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> tbh he is not ugly, buld no hair, eaten ear, tigre look killed his possible beauty.


Stop the cope, he is ugly. You could stack books on his shelf of a brow ridge.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> your self hatred never ceases to amaze me


he is not talking about himself imo, he has quite good bone structure


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 15, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> your self hatred never ceases to amaze me


How is there self hatred in that sentence.
Yeh I can be quite bitter at times, but what would you do if you’re a good looking midget curry, who gets rejected by girls for being a midget curry. God played me dirty.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> How is there self hatred in that sentence.
> Yeh I can be quite bitter at times, but what would you do if you’re a good looking midget curry, who gets rejected by girls for being a midget curry. God played me dirty.


have you tried approaching girls ? how many likes per day in tinder ?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> tbh he is not ugly, buld no hair, eaten ear, tigre look killed his possible beauty.


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Sep 15, 2019)

Slovenians,Croats,Czechs,Hungarians are well respected in the West . If the gay british rather have paki gangs raping their children instead of hard working slavs it's their problem


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 113122
> 
> 
> View attachment 113127


yeah he is fine :







AustrianWolf said:


> Slovenians,Croats,Czechs,Hungarians are well respected in the West . If the gay british rather have paki gangs raping their children instead of hard working slavs it's their problem


polak are not tbh


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

khabib isnt good looking, i mean what can he be cast as outside of a caveman?

his phenotype screams poverty


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> How is there self hatred in that sentence.
> Yeh I can be quite bitter at times, but what would you do if you’re a good looking midget curry, who gets rejected by girls for being a midget curry. God played me dirty.


I just meant in general. And yeah aight but didn't you say you're pretty socially inept before lol. I'm not advocating 'personality bro' but I mean there's just no saving someone who's poorly socialised unless they're a literal 8/9/10


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> Slovenians,Croats,Czechs,Hungarians are well respected in the West . If the gay british rather have paki gangs raping their children instead of hard working slavs it's their problem



yeh im mostly meaning romanian and polish, also lithuanian

i think czech and croats maybe escape it, the others no


----------



## invisiblecel (Sep 15, 2019)

Here are some jb slayers from EE keep in mind these guys are not models, only some popular high school kids. Also some truth bomb dropped at the end.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

invisiblecel said:


> Here are some jb slayers from EE keep in mind these guys are not models, only some popular high school kids. Also some truth bomb dropped at the end.



wow bro if they are normal high school kids, the models and actors must be INSANE

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THEY MATE, THERE ARE NONE


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> LOL 3/10, I fuck with gl girls and in club girls want to jump on my shoulder to take a pic with me, u mirin? I mog almost everyone in eastern europe with my height


----------



## invisiblecel (Sep 15, 2019)

You come here claiming to be good looking yet refuse to show any pictures at all. The only thing you're doing is hating on other and making racist comments about Eastern Europeans. I really don't get you, did one polish dude steal your job? Did some Bulgarian giga ogre fuck your mom or some other shit? There are literally ugly people everywhere in the world yet you keep hating on EE. At least if your hate was backed up by some solid arguments and proof.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 15, 2019)

invisiblecel said:


> You come here claiming to be good looking yet refuse to show any pictures at all. The only thing you're doing is hating on other and making racist comments about Eastern Europeans. I really don't get you, did one polish dude steal your job? Did some Bulgarian giga ogre fuck your mom or some other shit? There are literally ugly people everywhere in the world yet you keep hating on EE. At least if your hate was backed up by some solid arguments and proof.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

invisiblecel said:


> You come here claiming to be good looking yet refuse to show any pictures at all. The only thing you're doing is hating on other and making racist comments about Eastern Europeans. I really don't get you, did one polish dude steal your job? Did some Bulgarian giga ogre fuck your mom or some other shit? There are literally ugly people everywhere in the world yet you keep hating on EE. At least if your hate was backed up by some solid arguments and proof.



just trying to give the slavs here a reality check mate, nothing more


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> khabib isnt good looking, i mean what can he be cast as outside of a caveman?
> 
> his phenotype screams poverty


he is not gl, but fine if we do some little stuffs, like average


invisiblecel said:


> Here are some jb slayers from EE keep in mind these guys are not models, only some popular high school kids. Also some truth bomb dropped at the end.


those cheekbones


----------



## oldcell (Sep 15, 2019)

EE people have far worse reputation than indians, thats for sure
Polish, Romanian, Balkan, and anything east from SLovakia cannot escape the fate being considered as a trash by western people. let make it clear 
Czech, Slovakian or maybe Hungary are safe , its more like central Europe


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> just trying to give the slavs here a reality check mate, nothing more



sir, the women from EE are beautiful, that's all matter.


oldcell said:


> EE people have far worse reputation than indians, thats for sure
> Polish, Romanian, Balkan, and anything east from SLovakia cannot escape the fate being considered as a trash by western people. let make it clear
> Czech, Slovakian or maybe Hungary are safe , its more like central Europe


exactly.
the most hated one are romanian and polish tbh.


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 15, 2019)

oldcell said:


> EE people have far worse reputation than indians, thats for sure
> Polish, Romanian, Balkan, and anything east from SLovakia cannot escape the fate being considered as a trash by western people. let make it clear
> Czech, Slovakian or maybe Hungary are safe , its more like central Europe


Slovakia is not really safe anymore too, everyone in the Netherlands is claiming that we're the same as Poland, trying to steal Dutch people jobs


----------



## invisiblecel (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> just trying to give the slavs here a reality check mate, nothing more



You should give yourself one, haven't seen one Eastern European come in here and claim the Balkans produce the best looking male faces. We don't need a reality check. I'm proud of my brothers taking all those pounds and shitting in your degenerate country because your leaders are too busy getting richer and the middle class too busy getting fucked up every weekend to see that the mighty British Empire is now a shithole. Enjoy getting stabbed or acid burned you prick.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> sir, the women from EE are beautiful, that's all matter.
> 
> exactly.
> the most hated one are romanian and polish tbh.


yh bro, half of the uk hate them - they voted to leave the EU to stop EE people from coming to the uk
Indians are at least known to be hardworking


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

oldcell said:


> EE people have far worse reputation than indians, thats for sure
> Polish, Romanian, Balkan, and anything east from SLovakia cannot escape the fate being considered as a trash by western people. let make it clear
> Czech, Slovakian or maybe Hungary are safe , its more like central Europe



yes its the reputation, and the fact the best of these countries come to other areas of europe to escape and still seem subhuman.

the thing i dont get is, the actual locations are really beautiful and good environments, also the lifestyle is much better than british culture. i dont understand how it can produce such strange looking, mentally ill people


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

invisiblecel said:


> You should give yourself one, haven't seen one Eastern European come in here and claim the Balkans produce the best looking male faces. We don't need a reality check. I'm proud of my brothers taking all those pounds and shitting in your degenerate country because your leaders are too busy getting richer and the middle class too busy getting fucked up every weekend to see that the mighty British Empire is now a shithole. Enjoy getting stabbed or acid burned you prick.


calm down sir


----------



## oldcell (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> yes its the reputation, and the fact the best of these countries come to other areas of europe to escape and still seem subhuman.
> 
> the thing i dont get is, the actual locations are really beautiful and good environments, also the lifestyle is much better than british culture. i dont understand how it can produce such strange looking, mentally ill people


LEgit..Environment is almost ideal at EE
ITs more like mentality of the people , mindset and cultural traditions..But yong people are quite different. Just go to austria which is neard and people there are nowhere near EE people they are complete westerners


----------



## jfcage (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> sir, the women from EE are beautiful, that's all matter.
> 
> exactly.
> the most hated one are romanian and polish tbh.



Romanians have a shitty reputation because of Romani Gypsies. Who are originally from India ironically.
Albanians have the worst reputation out of all EE nations yet nobody mentioned them in particular. They were even the bad guys in a Hollywood movie Taken and they are generally considered thugs or hicks in the West. It doesn't help that they are Muslims as well (albeit not seriously religious). Their reputation is way worse than Poles' and on par with Romanians' but more like with Romanian Gypsies. The lack of knowledge about this in this thread shows that you westerners know shit about EE yet you keep crying for us.


----------



## Angel (Sep 15, 2019)

streege said:


> he is not top model tier sir


He is lol he walks with likes of gandy and o pry


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 15, 2019)

Ever heard of Miro Cech?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> I am eastern europe and I have both. Maybe I lack harmony, not sure though
> View attachment 113111



Looksmax asap.


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 15, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Looksmax asap.


I am already looksmaxing, otherwise I wouldn't be on this site. I lost 30kg last year and went from 35% to 14% bf. Next summer I will be between 10-12%, I'm currently on a bulk. Tretoin-A comming next week and hopefully my skin will be acne-free within half a year. I will also be eyebrowmaxxing next month. I also want to fix my chin with genioplasty.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> I am already looksmaxing, otherwise I wouldn't be on this site. I lost 30kg last year and went from 35% to 14% bf. Next summer I will be between 10-12%, I'm currently on a bulk. Tretoin-A comming next week and hopefully my skin will be acne-free within half a year. I will also be eyebrowmaxxing next month



Dude, im talking about SURGERIES.


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 15, 2019)

shit thread, op is a retard


----------



## Angel (Sep 15, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> shit thread, op is a retard


Dn r


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 15, 2019)

Angel said:


> Dn r


JoinedSep 13, 2019


----------



## Angel (Sep 15, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> JoinedSep 13, 2019


*didntreadlol*
Multiplesclerosis-cel
Joined Jul 19, 2019
Last seen A moment ago
Messages1,097Reaction score1,034


----------



## Hated subhuman (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> india have accepted their inferiority and created a niche bollywood knock off, where indians can become legit icons and celebs in their pheno
> 
> easturn euros have the worst perception all around europe, they are considered rats, parasites and leeches. they literally casued brexit becasue hordes of them were coming here and crying for accomedation
> 
> ...


we`re literal shit, at least you`re a lifeform


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hated subhuman said:


> we`re literal shit, at least you`re a lifeform


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 15, 2019)

Khabib isn't ugly lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 15, 2019)

Do Russian and ukranians have this reputation as well?


----------



## oldcell (Sep 15, 2019)

Being indian is the ultimate ascended form of existence


----------



## Okiwaga (Sep 15, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> i can spot them easier than say arab or pakistani
> 
> they have that really low class look about them and all of them buy their clothes from sports direct


you get beat up or robbed by them say the truth


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Khabib isn't ugly lol.



He's average looking in all honesty. it's just that he really doesn't give a fuck about his looks and doesn't really take care of himself.


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 15, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 113099


Being Romanian really sucks tbh. Rest of Europe will always assume you're a gypsy/related to them no matter how you look (if you look white they'd tell you "you don't look like a Romanian" since in their minds Romanian = brown gypsy) and never truly consider one of them. You get all the downs of being viewed as an ethnik with non of the pros such as affirmative action, while also being told by the Western/Soros funded NGOs back here that you're opressing "muh poor romani pepoo"


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> Shut the fuck up, whole europe is miring eastern europe. Slovakia > netherlands





2peasinapod said:


> @oldcell have a laugh on me mate


Fucking lol I thought you two were the same person. I was like "why is this nigga arguing with himself?"


----------



## Slob (Sep 15, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> Being Romanian really sucks tbh. Rest of Europe will always assume you're a gypsy/related to them no matter how you look (if you look white they'd tell you "you don't look like a Romanian" since in their minds Romanian = brown gypsy) and never truly consider one of them. You get all the downs of being viewed as an ethnik with non of the pros such as affirmative action, while also being told by the Western/Soros funded NGOs back here that you're opressing "muh poor romani pepoo"


Why did gypsies adopt the "Roma" name? All it did was create confusion and gypsies have absolutely nothing to do with Rome or even Europe for that matter.
Tbh Romanians are also autismo for calling themselves Romanians. It should have been Dacia.


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 15, 2019)

jfcage said:


> Romanians have a shitty reputation because of Romani Gypsies. Who are originally from India ironically.
> Albanians have the worst reputation out of all EE nations yet nobody mentioned them in particular. They were even the bad guys in a Hollywood movie Taken and they are generally considered thugs or hicks in the West. It doesn't help that they are Muslims as well (albeit not seriously religious). Their reputation is way worse than Poles' and on par with Romanians' but more like with Romanian Gypsies. The lack of knowledge about this in this thread shows that you westerners know shit about EE yet you keep crying for us.


This tbh. Most Westerners believe that Romanian = gypsy, although I'm not gonna pretend that a lot of the Romanians who migrate are not thrash tier, also stop calling the gypsies the retarded PC term "romani", that only adds to the confusion.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 15, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> I just meant in general. And yeah aight but didn't you say you're pretty socially inept before lol. I'm not advocating 'personality bro' but I mean there's just no saving someone who's poorly socialised unless they're a literal 8/9/10


I wouldn’t say socially inept where I literally get anxiety in social situations. In some group conversations with good looking girls, I just stand there saying nothing like an autist, while everyone gets involved. Or in a one on one situation with a girl, I can struggle to say the right thing and escalate. The lays I’ve gotten with girls, are mostly mediocre curries, who don’t give a fuck about my aspieness, in my social circles. I can never go up to a random girl in a club setting and end up shagging her.


streege said:


> have you tried approaching girls ? how many likes per day in tinder ?


never tried approaching girls but I’ve been rejected a fair amount by girls in my year.
In one day I got like 60 likes on tinder, quite a few matches but fuck all messages


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 15, 2019)

Slob said:


> Why did gypsies adopt the "Roma" name? All it did was create confusion and gypsies have absolutely nothing to do with Rome or even Europe for that matter.
> Tbh Romanians are also autismo for calling themselves Romanians. It should have been Dacia.


They demanded that name since they said that the term gypsy is "racist" or whatever, so the internationally adopted PC term for them is "roma/romani" now. Allso agree with the autism in claiming that WE WUZ ROMANZ AND DACIANZ AND SHIET, we should just call ourselves Vlachs tbh.


----------



## jfcage (Sep 15, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> This tbh. Most Westerners believe that Romanian = gypsy, although I'm not gonna pretend that a lot of the Romanians who migrate are thrash tier, also stop calling the gypsies the retarded PC term "romani", that only adds to the confusion.



They are other Gypsies like the Irish travellers. If you call the Gypos Romani then it is obvious that you are talking about the shitskinned Gypos and not the white pikeys.


----------



## Slob (Sep 15, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> They demanded that name since they said that the term gypsy is "racist" or whatever, so the internationally adopted PC term for them is "roma/romani" now. Allso agree with the autism in claiming that WE WUZ ROMANZ AND DACIANZ AND SHIET, we should just call ourselves Vlachs tbh.


At least Dacia makes some sense because of muh Dacian tribes. Romania sounds like a LARP because even though modern day Romanian territory was part of the Roman Empire it doesn't mean much because 20 other countries were part of the Roman Empire too.

As for the gypsies, I'm not interested in why they demanded to not be called gypsies. I'm interested in why the name "Romani/Roma" specifically?


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> look at this currycel cope in this thread jfl
> 
> most guys I know mog 95% of curries to death lol


imagine unironically thinking a curry can actually mog high t robust white Europeans

although im sure this thread is satire


----------



## jfcage (Sep 15, 2019)

Slob said:


> At least Dacia makes some sense because of muh Dacian tribes. Romania sounds like a LARP because even though modern day Romanian territory was part of the Roman Empire it doesn't mean much because 20 other countries were part of the Roman Empire too.
> 
> As for the gypsies, I'm not interested in why they demanded to not be called gypsies. I'm interested in why the name "Romani/Roma" specifically?



Rom means "man" in their language.


----------



## Slob (Sep 15, 2019)

jfcage said:


> Rom means "man" in their language.


How convenient. They probably did it to cuck Romanians lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> I wouldn’t say socially inept where I literally get anxiety in social situations. In some group conversations with good looking girls, I just stand there saying nothing like an autist, while everyone gets involved. Or in a one on one situation with a girl, I can struggle to say the right thing and escalate. The lays I’ve gotten with girls, are mostly mediocre curries, who don’t give a fuck about my aspieness, in my social circles. I can never go up to a random girl in a club setting and end up shagging her.
> 
> never tried approaching girls but I’ve been rejected a fair amount by girls in my year.
> In one day I got like 60 likes on tinder, quite a few matches but fuck all messages



it's a mental issue then, i don't know what you can do tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 15, 2019)

im sure this eastern european individual would rather be indian


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 113339
> 
> 
> im sure this eastern european individual would rather be indian


3 PSL incel, he'll be posting here in a few days with the rest of us indians


----------



## Dogs (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm a mix of 2 EE and people always think I'm Swedish or something


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 15, 2019)

Op is rearded slavic iq


BigBoy said:


> 3 PSL incel, he'll be posting here in a few days with the rest of us indians


I am learning urdu to currymax fuck this modern degeneracy


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 15, 2019)

Except the "hollywood" phenotype is rare, and especially rare to find a good looking indian lol.
Most Indians aren't the people you see in hollywood you nigger


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 15, 2019)

Dope said:


> Except the "hollywood" phenotype is rare, and especially rare to find a good looking indian lol.
> Most Indians aren't the people you see in hollywood you nigger


he is jk, he simply hates eastern europeans


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 16, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> Rest of Europe will always assume you're a gypsy/related to them no matter how you look (if you look white they'd tell you "you don't look like a Romanian" since in their minds Romanian = brown gypsy)


This is very true sadly, they all think we're shitskins ffs  
I do agree with you on everything you said tbh.


----------



## wolfgaiden (Sep 16, 2019)

being indian, you are at the bottom of the dating pole, would trade for any other ethnicity to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 16, 2019)

Polish girls are fucking hot, everyone here in the Netherlands wants to fuck them. All this shit only matters for males.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 113339
> 
> 
> im sure this eastern european individual would rather be indian



Thats you sir.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Thats you sir.


i mog him to death


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i mog him to death



Nah, thats u, he gives 6'7 vibes.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i mog him to death


slayer tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Nah, thats u, he gives 6'7 vibes.


he only 6'3" manlet


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 16, 2019)

There are also white chads in Japan
Indians in EE and whatever

if you mean typical pheno, then you forget that Poles also have Germanic and Nordic blood, there is also a nordic pheno in south west russia and North Pontid mogs all southern Indian phenos.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 16, 2019)

oldcell said:


> EE people have far worse reputation than indians, thats for sure


is it possible to get lower IQ than this?
oldcell its 2019 not 1989


----------



## adrianolm (Sep 16, 2019)

At least In EE we are not cucked LMAO. Do you enjoy watching your girl ride her BBC bull?


----------



## Usum (Sep 16, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> is it possible to get lower IQ than this?
> oldcell its 2019 not 1989


Looks like cognitive dissonance or a way to prevent suicide oneself.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 16, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Dude, Eastern Europeans have some of the most masculine, high t faces I’ve ever seen


This.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 16, 2019)

stfu. eastern Europe and India are brothers stop being a cuck and recognize western europe for the shit hole place it mostly is


----------



## oldcell (Sep 16, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> is it possible to get lower IQ than this?
> oldcell its 2019 not 1989



Ask your typical westerner whats his opinions about Poland or Balkan people
Then ask him what he think about your typical Indian who works as online - phone support

8 out of 10 would have more negative feeling about Poland- Balkan people

U talk shit cope out of your ass


----------



## jfcage (Sep 16, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Ask your typical westerner whats his opinions about Poland or Balkan people
> Then ask him what he think about your typical Indian who works as online - phone support
> 
> 8 out of 10 would have more negative feeling about Poland- Balkan people



That is because of virtue signalling. Hypocrite westerners are scared to death to talk shit about colored people IRL, because they would get labelled racist then. But if they bash Eastern Europeans they won't get called racist, maybe xenophobe, but it isn't as bad, so they feel free to do it.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 16, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Ask your typical westerner whats his opinions about Poland or Balkan people
> Then ask him what he think about your typical Indian who works as online - phone support
> 
> 8 out of 10 would have more negative feeling about Poland- Balkan people
> ...



legit, balkans have the worst reputation here. i think becasue most of the indian immigrants at least have money and put into the community

balkans are just a burdon on all societies they go into, you get a few hardworking fruit packers or car washers but most come to the uk to cheat the system, they dont intigrate into the community and clump together like bacteria. they only spend their money at polish corner shops or poundland etc. cant even speak english in most cases and walk with their soles facing outwards like primitive cavemen

its no wonder all the women are gold digging whores, they come from poverty where they can only afford beans a rice and live in a home with 4 generations of family.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 16, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> india have accepted their inferiority and created a niche bollywood knock off, where indians can become legit icons and celebs in their pheno
> 
> easturn euros have the worst perception all around europe, they are considered rats, parasites and leeches. they literally casued brexit becasue hordes of them were coming here and crying for accomedation
> 
> ...


bruh get back to fixing my computer i.t guy


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 16, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> He's average looking in all honesty. it's just that he really doesn't give a fuck about his looks and doesn't really take care of himself.


He's already married with kids. He's also a millionaire and has worldwide fame. He doesn't have a reason to care about his looks.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He's already married with kids. He's also a millionaire and has worldwide fame. He doesn't have a reason to care about his looks.



True.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 27, 2019)

Hated subhuman said:


> we`re literal shit, at least you`re a lifeform








XD


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 27, 2019)

there is 1 problem with you.
you judge the whole country based on immigrants.

jfl comparing an average white ee person living in home country, just poorer becaused being cucked by allies vs person who shits on a street with a dark skin


----------



## spark (Oct 13, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> this is the very best EE has produced and he is mocked globally for being the plainest model
> View attachment 113101


----------



## oldcell (Oct 13, 2019)

spark said:


> View attachment 134276



Its not..
He is mogged hard by Czech singer Vojtech Dyk in all aspects for exmaple


----------



## spark (Oct 13, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Its not..
> He is mogged hard by Czech singer Vojtech Dyk in all aspects for exmaple


Wait you are trying to say Miroslav Cech is mogged by this dude?







LOL


----------



## oldcell (Oct 13, 2019)

spark said:


> Wait you are trying to say Miroslav Cech is mogged by this dude?
> View attachment 134285
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 13, 2019)

almost forgot about this thread jfl


----------



## Over (Oct 13, 2019)

It is also discussed here in Poland that a lot of trash drunk uneducated worms are migrating to Denmark/Ger/Uk/Netherlands and they destroy imagine of whole nation.

But tbh all that matters if how good looking you are, not where you from. Do you think people would discriminate Salludon because he's Paki? Or some polish 7/10 looking guy because he's a polack? I guarantee not unless his behavior is out of place.

Same about Indians, Chadpreet 175cm+ will never be looked down at.


----------



## oldcell (Oct 13, 2019)

Over said:


> It is also discussed here in Poland that a lot of trash drunk uneducated worms are migrating to Denmark/Ger/Uk/Netherlands and they destroy imagine of whole nation.
> 
> But tbh all that matters if how good looking you are, not where you from. Do you think people would discriminate Salludon because he's Paki? Or some polish 7/10 looking guy because he's a polack? I guarantee not unless his behavior is out of place.
> 
> Same about Indians, Chadpreet 175cm+ will never be looked down at.



dude u are completely wrong i am sorry
Yeah they will discriminate him at west, do tinder experiment with salludon, who is 7+ PSL and a 5/10 white dude
Dont rope yourself after


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

tbh the EE people who come to the UK have shit tier reputation ngl, even the cool ones who don't make much trouble are hated


----------



## Over (Oct 13, 2019)

oldcell said:


> dude u are completely wrong i am sorry
> Yeah they will discriminate him at west, do tinder experiment with salludon, who is 7+ PSL and a 5/10 white dude
> Dont rope yourself after


"Do a tinder experiment" and I already know you are low IQ. Salludon meets universal beauty standards he will always be good looking and DOM and no one will tell him "eww ethnic trash". 5/10 white dude is boneless bloated cuck according to my observations. JFL at some kids here.

Doesn't matter where you from, all that matters in life is if you are good looking. Even Indians can be respected and lusted after.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah bro


----------



## oldcell (Oct 13, 2019)

Over said:


> "Do a tinder experiment" and I already know you are low IQ. Salludon meets universal beauty standards he will always be good looking and DOM and no one will tell him "eww ethnic trash". 5/10 white dude is boneless bloated cuck according to my observations. JFL at some kids here.
> 
> Doesn't matter where you from, all that matters in life is if you are good looking. Even Indians can be respected and lusted after.


U live at mars
Also, i never saw such a coping
IT was confirmed at PSL sphere many times, that race pill is up there 
ITs 100 percent sure that u dont have good phenotype and are coping this way
"5/10 white guys is boneless bloated cuck".. and what? even if u are truth, it doesnt deny the facts i stated
Western females would chose someone of their pheno, if there is not a big looks difference
they would date 5.5 white rather than 7/10 form Pakistan, most of them, hidden racism is there 
I dont want ot claim ethnics canot be slayers,for exmaple i think turks are best looking people , but they looks kinda white too
Ethics can be slayers, but looks requirements are much higher on them to compete


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 13, 2019)

JFL, he is hating on EE when EE is the last place in Europe trying to limit hypergamy somehow and I've had not so good looking friends there get married as you rot in your basement.


----------



## Over (Oct 13, 2019)

oldcell said:


> U live at mars
> Also, i never saw such a coping
> IT was confirmed at PSL sphere many times, that race pill is up there
> ITs 100 percent sure that u dont have good phenotype and are coping this way
> ...


I dont deny racepill but if you compare 5/10 to objective 8/10 +/- then conclusion is simple.

My phenotype doesn't matter I am white and destined for a shotgun to the head with my current face since birth.

M-M-M-M-MUH TIINNDEER  Tinder is ultimate judge of reality.

Yes looks requirements are higher on ethnics but I dont believe Salludon gets mogged by 5/10 white guy. JFL.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Oct 13, 2019)

Miro Cech is 6 max, nothing like what women find sexually desirable. Too boyish and ee looking


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hindu shitskin cope


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 13, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> Miro Cech is 6 max, nothing like what women find sexually desirable. Too boyish and ee looking


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 13, 2019)

I would also agree. but I also agree that being Indian is better than being any other race or ethnicity. because of ideal coloring potential
but thats if you get lucky if it was a random chance


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 113339
> 
> 
> im sure this eastern european individual would rather be indian


yes he would


----------



## 2peasinapod (Oct 13, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I would also agree. but I also agree that being Indian is better than being any other race or ethnicity. because of ideal coloring potential
> but thats if you get lucky if it was a random chance
> 
> yes he would



legit, zyzz was probably his idol

also jfc at DL, guy is a mentally ill narc whose best days are well and true behind him

why? the balkan starts to creep up on him


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 31, 2020)

pod plz come back I'm ur biggest fan and recycled all of ur threads


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 22, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Its not..
> He is mogged hard by Czech singer Vojtech Dyk in all aspects for exmaple


cant tell if troll or stupid


----------



## Deleted member 8632 (Nov 22, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> there are no easturn europeons in hollywood (even though north atlantid pheno is thriving in the balkans due to genetic recoms )
> 
> i think indians have a better reputation, i would assume an indian would talk down to a romanian although personally they both can be thrown in the mincer



Sebastian Stan is from Romania and mogs you and every curry to the moon and back, cope you street shitter


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 22, 2020)

oldcell said:


> dude u are completely wrong i am sorry
> Yeah they will discriminate him at west, do tinder experiment with salludon, who is 7+ PSL and a 5/10 white dude
> Dont rope yourself after



he got hundreds of likes within 24 hrs in the uk, not sure if 5/10 guys get results like that


----------



## oldcell (Nov 22, 2020)

Water is wet

Slavic are biggest incels at general, but only east slavs and partially balkans

Western slavs looks good many chads


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 22, 2020)

prgfromnl said:


> I am eastern europe and I have both. Maybe I lack harmony, not sure though
> View attachment 113111



I dig the masculine appearance but fuck dude I'm sorry

Your jaw and nose kill it


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 1, 2021)

prgfromnl said:


> Shut the fuck up, whole europe is miring eastern europe. Slovakia > netherlands


Only for foids. For every country where the women are stereotyped to be attractive, the men are stereotyped to be ugly.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 1, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> most people dont know how eastern europeans look like in america. youre either white or youre not.


Yeah, in America. OP must be a euro.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 1, 2021)

invisiblecel said:


> You come here claiming to be good looking yet refuse to show any pictures at all. The only thing you're doing is hating on other and making racist comments about Eastern Europeans. I really don't get you, did one polish dude steal your job? Did some Bulgarian giga ogre fuck your mom or some other shit? There are literally ugly people everywhere in the world yet you keep hating on EE. At least if your hate was backed up by some solid arguments and proof.


Why are you seething so hard? Don't cry about OP being racist when all he was doing was pointing out stereotypes.


----------

